# Water in engine!!!!



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Hey folks,
Was travelling my normal way home tonight and came round one of the corners beside the river only to find the road flooded. Plenty of cars infront of me were getting through so i dropped into 1st gear and slowly and steadily made my way through the water. Car was running fine and was ploughing away through it when a half wit in a transit came from the opposite direction doing about 30mph and shoved a wave of water right up my bonnet and windscreen and caused the car to stall! 

The car would not start again and i was towed out and home by my Dad (who i bought the car off of 2 weeks ago!!!). Have since rung a couple of mechanics and one says that the engine will be goosed as i may have bent a conrod, blown the head gasket, hole in the block etc, and the other is saying that the engine just needs dried out and it should be ok.

Anyone had this before? Oh, it is a Vauxhall Vectra CDTi on a 55 plate if that makes any odds?

I am raging with the van driver (never got his number plate or who the company was) because if worst comes to worst, that neep may have just written my car off!!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated folks,
Thanks in advance,
Scotty.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gutted to hear that. Happened to a friend of mine's C2, the car went into 'limp' mode. He took it to the garage, they reset the ECU and it was fine after. You might get lucky, I'd definetly have everything checked out properly though.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going for electrics. 

Although tbh I wouldn't go near water that high, just asking for trouble.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Bent a rod or a hole in the block? What have they been smoking!

You might be lucky and the water in the filter or just covered the electrics making it stall.

I would take the airbox off and check for water in that area as that's where the water gets in.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

hydraulicing, not good news.

Just let the mechanics see if they can recover the damage done. TBH I don't hold up much hope.


Maxtor.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I`m thinking along the same lines as Cupra....to be honest I think you`ll be ok, spray the electrical contacts with water dispersant spray and leave for a while......fingers crossed for you fella


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Water ingress can cause the engine to lock this can cause major issues, but i reckon that the issue will be electrical.
+ 1 for cupra's assesment


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I honest to god hope so guys! Its sitting out front with the air box off and the bonnet open to let some air in and dry her out. I have googled it and hydraulicing is what i am hoping is not what has happened or its game over i think!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

ardandy said:


> I'm going for electrics.
> 
> *Although tbh I wouldn't go near water that high, just asking for trouble.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> The thing is, the water was not that high. Half way up the wheel at most. The numpty in the van covered the car allowing water into the engine.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Open up the fuse/relay box too to let it dry out, and I'd get a new air filter in there just for good measure.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> I honest to god hope so guys! Its sitting out front with the air box off and the bonnet open to let some air in and dry her out. I have googled it and hydraulicing is what i am hoping is not what has happened or its game over i think!


I too hope so mate, the water over the car I would have thought would not be the problem, the problem is the wave that went under it. Don't forget, the car was probably at the maximum depth it could take, and then was pushed further.

I have seen it many times in the past, but I hope on this occasion I am wrong.

Maxtor.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sure why people are griefing the mech who said rod could be bent because that could happen rather easily, suck water in the inlet and then when the engine tries to compress it (bearing in mind water can't be compressed) then what's gonna give? the rod, seen it lots of times. 

Now a hole, thats a bit ott


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

I'd have a small bet that the vehicles in front of you were diesels.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

zaphod said:


> I'd have a small bet that the vehicles in front of you were diesels.


So was his lol


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

zaphod said:


> I'd have a small bet that the vehicles in front of you were diesels.




Maxtor.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Maxtor said:


> Maxtor.


Diesels are better through floods as they have no dizzy or coil pack to get wet and stop ignition as they rely on compression for combustion


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Diesels are better through floods as they have no dizzy or coil pack to get wet and stop ignition as they rely on compression for combustion


:lol: I was talking about the same post you replied to!

Maxtor. The (ex HGV Mechanic) and has seen many a wet dizzy cap in the past.:wave:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

hoikey said:


> Diesels are better through floods as they have no dizzy or coil pack to get wet and stop ignition as they rely on compression for combustion


If you get water in the engine, it doesnt matter if its a petrol or diesel.

That's **** poor driving by the fella in the transit, though. Typical van man, doesnt give a fud about anyone else on the road.

I'd suspect water ingress in the engine. The air filter is set low on vauxhalls and a bow wave can easily push even a small amount of water into the engine.

Hope it works out ok but if the water came over the bonnet, I'd be surprised if the issue was damp electronics.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope your ok mate, as Max and Hoikey says, there is a possibility of hydraulicing, this happened to my sis, going through some water, however in 3rd gear, thought she'd better change down as she slowed in the water. The change of gears did it, as she changed to 2nd, sucked up water, written off car


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

hoikey is spot on. Water ingress can easily wreck an engine, I've seen it many times too. Given a high enough RPM the rod will bend to the point of snapping and can go through the block.

I wouldn't attempt to turn the engine over again till a mechanic looks at it. You might get away with removing the glow plugs and injectors and then crank it over to expel the water. Bear in mind that the turbo, intercooler and hoses may also have water in them.

Good luck!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Not sure why people are griefing the mech who said rod could be bent because that could happen rather easily, suck water in the inlet and then when the engine tries to compress it (bearing in mind water can't be compressed) then what's gonna give? the rod, seen it lots of times.
> 
> Now a hole, thats a bit ott


It ain't fella, I have seen it many times. If it has nowhere else to go, it will smash the block.

Maxtor.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

centenary said:


> If you get water in the engine, it doesnt matter if its a petrol or diesel.
> 
> That's **** poor driving by the fella in the transit, though. Typical van man, doesnt give a fud about anyone else on the road.
> 
> ...


I only mean water in the engine bay matey. The only way water will wreck a diesel is by gettin in the induction whereas petrol there is lot that can stop the engine. Were both on the same page but think I put it across a bit **** lol


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Maxtor said:


> It ain't fella, I have seen it many times. If it has nowhere else to go, it will smash the block.
> 
> Maxtor.


Oh right. I've never seen one go through the block tbh but seen plenty bent. 
Sorry if I was condesending earlier BTW, didn't know you were a mech fella.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

hoikey said:


> I only mean water in the engine bay matey. The only way water will wreck a diesel is by gettin in the induction whereas petrol there is lot that can stop the engine. Were both on the same page but think I put it across a bit **** lol


I wasnt having a go at your post btw. Some folk might think you cant get water in a diesel but if you do, you get the same effect as a petrol ie bent con rod. :thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

hoikey said:


> Diesels are better through floods as they have no dizzy or coil pack to get wet and stop ignition as they rely on compression for combustion


Yep, that was my point. 
Hope water ingress hasn't done for the clutch, too.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

centenary said:


> I wasnt having a go at your post btw. Some folk might think you cant get water in a diesel but if you do, you get the same effect as a petrol ie bent con rod. :thumb:


This is why I hate the internet sometimes lol, so easy to get tone wrong. I know exactly what you mean mate, and new you wasnt having a go.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Diesel Vectra's have low-down intakes for the turbo.
When we had the floods in Hull a few years ago, there was dozens of them stranded. Those along with Diesel BMW's. 
Tbh, going anywhere near water in a 'normal' car is asking for trouble.
I stupidly went through some deepish water in the floods in my Impreza Turbo and had to replace the pulleys, bearings etc for the belts. Not cheap at all. 
Didn't help that, as the op said, vans and lorries come ploughing through the other way causing tidal waves. 
My street was well and truly flooded and there was one particular guy in a transit van who kept steaming through the water, except that the water was at that point then shoving at the front door of our houses and right up the sides of the cars. 
Felt like giving him what for! :wall:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Update on the Vectra. 

Mechanic is having a look at it today. When i dropped the car off he tried to crank it, gave me a wee smile and said i will have it back by the end of the week, so hopefully he was not being sarcastic and it is just a case of draining the engine of water and firing her up. Will keep you updated as things progress.

Cheers,
Scotty.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

If the engine is full of water and you drove it till it stopped and then the car has tried to be started there is a good chance something is going to be bent. Water doesn't compress, so something has to give.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your mechanic to me doesn't sound very good if he tried to turn it over knowing it has had possible water ingress!  I do hope for your sake he took the glow plugs out first!

Probably find one of the rods has bent if it cut out. Was the air filter just damp or wet like it had been submerged?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*reminds self to go nowhere near puddles in my Vec*

Hope all pans out fella!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Ian-83 said:


> *Your mechanic to me doesn't sound very good if he tried to turn it over knowing it has had possible water ingress!  I do hope for your sake he took the glow plugs out first!*Probably find one of the rods has bent if it cut out. Was the air filter just damp or wet like it had been submerged?


My mechanic knows exactly what he is doing. I would have went into every little detail but did not have time to sit for hours typing a step by step list of what he did im afraid.

Update on the engine situation is not good. No compression in cylinders 2 and 4. Now i am no mechanic, but even i know that this is not good. My insurance excess is £300 and i have protected no claims. A call to a very nice lady called Angela at my insurance company and they are going to sort it out and get the engine re-built. No brainer really, so its in the hands of the insurance company now. Happy days. Just recieved my towbar today for the Vectra so i am glad they are not just scrapping it off!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

not good news, but a silver lining that it will only cost you £300. 

what car are you getting as a replacement while yours is being repaired?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nightmare....hope it all gets sorted out for you buddy!

I am very, very careful when out in the Jeep and doing something like that, for this exact reason....

doesn't help when muppets behind you, think that as you have made it through, they must be able to... in their car.... :wall::wall::wall::wall:



Yes, I went back and got them........ 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------

